# Towing a JD 535 Baler



## BigforkMike (3 mo ago)

Can anyone tell me if you have to remove the PTO driveshaft in order to pull the John Deere 535 baler behind our truck ? My son has to move one we just bought about 300 miles. Thanks


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

It is not necessary to remove the shaft to tow…but for that distance and piece of mind..I would remove the 1/2 section. When I tow my balers(short distance) I normally just use a couple of bungee cords. 300mi. Is a long way to tow…. B


----------



## BigforkMike (3 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> It is not necessary to remove the shaft to tow…but for that distance and piece of mind..I would remove the 1/2 section. When I tow my balers(short distance) I normally just use a couple of bungee cords. 300mi. Is a long way to tow…. B


Thanks for the reply. Does the 1/2 section slide off the shaft or do I need to take any special tools along to remove it ? Thanks again for the reply. Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with BinVa that removing frt half of telescoping shaft before towing on highway would give peace of mind. It wouldn't be a good feeling to arrive at ones destination to determine that 1/2 of the telescoping shaft is AWOL. Shaft will slip apart but timing points must be aligned to reinstall tractor half on baler half.

I suggest to take a jack & spare 6 bolt hole implement wheel with a good tire. I would also suggest to repack baler wheel hub brgs before embarking on return trip.


----------



## BigforkMike (3 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> I agree with BinVa that removing frt half of telescoping shaft before towing on highway would give peace of mind. It wouldn't be a good feeling to arrive at ones destination to determine that 1/2 of the telescoping shaft is AWOL. Shaft will slip apart but timing points must be aligned to reinstall tractor half on baler half.
> 
> I suggest to take a jack & spare 6 bolt hole implement wheel with a good tire. I would also suggest to repack baler wheel hub brgs before embarking on return trip.


Hubs have been repacked, looking for a spare. Thanks for the info on the shaft, farmer did not know how to remove and we have only seen pictures at this point. Bought it for 3000 at his retirement auction in Montana.. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome
A lot of water has run under the bridge since I demonstrated/delivered new JD 435 & 535 rd balers. Any 6 hole implement wheel should fit baler hub.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

As mentioned you definitely want at least one spare tire. Don't know what tires are on it..but that's a long way to go with Hi-float implement tires. If you have any mounted truck tires it will help. If not..allow time to stop and cool everything. 300mi is going to make for a very long day(or 2)!! Don't forget the asprin... you'll thank me later! Personally I'd put it on a trailer. Road worthiness of used equipment always scares me. A 535 is going to block your tow vehicle lights so keep it in mind if it doesn't have rear light kit. Also be sure to add a safety chain..better safe than sorry. B.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Was the baler picked up? How did the move go? B.


----------

